# Spots Still Available for ACA Instructor Course



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Brian, whats the ratio for this course? I might be interested if it's not going to be one of those 20 to 1 deals. I've never gotten good instruction that way.


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Quapo-
I'll be co-teaching the course with Chris to earn my IT cert, so the max ratio would be 10 students:2 instructors. We never excede 5:1 at PRKC because of what you just mentioned about poor experiences with large groups. 

Talk to you soon,


----------

